# Giraffe polled?



## Swayze Homestead (Oct 21, 2019)

The woman we usually lease bucks from has undergone a dramatic heard reduction this year. So we can't lease from her. She referred us to another woman, who was more than happy to help. Although she dropped something on me that I was unfamiliar with. She said her buck is " giraffe polled", which means they get a nub that might be an inch or so long, but it never grows into a full-blown horn.

Is she yanking my chain? a little googling didn't turn up anything with that search term either.

I'm not sure I really want that, because I'm not sure it would conform to Nigerian dwarf standards.

Anybody heard of this?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a real thing and it's acceptable in nigerians.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My buck Merlin is Giraffe polled. He gifted me 5 fully polled kids last year with my horned does. It is real and occasionally he’ll knock them off but it’s a non issue.


----------



## Swayze Homestead (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok then! Thanks folks!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Swayze Homestead said:


> The woman we usually lease bucks from has undergone a dramatic heard reduction this year. So we can't lease from her. She referred us to another woman, who was more than happy to help. Although she dropped something on me that I was unfamiliar with. She said her buck is " giraffe polled", which means they get a nub that might be an inch or so long, but it never grows into a full-blown horn.
> 
> Is she yanking my chain? a little googling didn't turn up anything with that search term either.
> 
> ...


I have a giraffe polled wether that his have never broken skin. But they are noticable under there.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

My giraffe polled doe's horns never broke skin either. It wasn't really noticeable unless you were petting her. She kidded once and had a doeling who was smooth polled and one who was horned.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Merlins a nitwit, he spends his days butting things...bucks will be bucks. Thalia his half sister is flat/smooth polled.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a polled doeling this year, she's about 10 weeks now, I was petting her head the other day and felt two decent size rounded nubs. I know she's polled and they can have bumps, but I'd never felt them this big. I was wondering if she was giraffe polled...but you can't see them, only feel them.


----------



## Swayze Homestead (Oct 21, 2019)

All good info. Thank you again!


----------



## Swayze Homestead (Oct 21, 2019)

I was concerned as I stated, but judging by his looks and pedigree, I'm all in. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------

